# Ever go on any of these?



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2015)

Anybody ever go on any of these? They look fun.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not all are that much fun. One passenger has lost a leg, others have what are being called life changing injuries.
Alton Towers Smiler accident victims named - BBC News


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2015)

Been on several roller coasters in my life but just last year I learned that what was fun 30 years ago is incredibly painful now


----------

